# Name this tree!



## Robertw17 (May 7, 2020)

So I wanna cut this tree without killing it in the marked area. Will it live? And what kind of tree is that. I need to cut it because I get to much shade


----------



## WHT97S10 (May 22, 2019)

Looks like a Crepe Myrtle to me but I'm not an expert on it so I may be wrong.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Robertw17 said:


> So I wanna cut this tree without killing it in the marked area. Will it live? And what kind of tree is that. I need to cut it because I get to much shade


Does this tree flower?

Based on the area it was planted, being next to the house and IN the flower bed, I'd say a crepe mrytle.

It needs cut back anyways. Infact, if you don't like it, cut the whole thing back. Your foundation will thank you.


----------



## Robertw17 (May 7, 2020)

No on the flowers, so I can just cut it flat right there where I marked!?


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Robertw17 said:


> No on the flowers, so I can just cut it flat right there where I marked!?


If it doesn't flower then it's not a crape myrtle as far as I know. That means no guarantees on it living after cutting it off as you're suggesting.

And really, any tree cut off at 12-15 feet high is going to look pretty ugly as it regrows. If it were me and I valued the grass more than the tree, I'd just take the whole thing out.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

That large tree is way too close to you house. You only want a tree that tops out around 6-7 feet that close to your house. Cut it down and grind the stump.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

What do the leaves look like? Looks very much like a crepe myrtle, despite you saying it's never flowered.

It's too close to house anyways. Looks like a poor choice when someone planted it being very small, like folks do with crepe myrtles anyways.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

That's a crepe myrtle. Those things are like dogwoods in that you can cut them way down and they'll bounce back. If it were me I'd cut it down to the ground and then hit the cambium ring with a little bit of Tordon. That'll kill and rot the root so that you don't have to destroy your edging to remove the root.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I would like to name the tree Cynthia

Also agree with crape myrtle, but please do not commit crape murder on it, just take the whole thing down replant with something that won't get as big.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Looking again at the full sized picture, the (lack of) bark and the leaves make me almost certain it's a crape myrtle. So the answer is yes, it would live, but no, don't do it. Just take it out.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> I would like to name the tree Cynthia


No way it's a Cynthia. That plain and tall tree is clearly a ...

Sarah.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

No, you can not cut a tree like that and expect it to live. The general rule is to only cut off 1/3 of the mass per year and have it remain healthy. "Lowering" the height of a tree by topping will actually create a more dense canopy as it'll grow more branches at the cuts. Thus creating a greater need to thin it out. If you don't want the tree, just cut it down.

IMO, trees should be thinned and maintained yearly.

If it were me, I'd count all the tall long vertical limbs and remove roughly 1/3 of the tree's mass by cutting them off. Based on the pic, I'd probably remove the "smaller trunk" that has the appearance of leaning left. Cut it lower on the cluster. Then I'd start thinning out that canopy by cutting off a third of those tall limbs/branches where they come off the main trunk(s). I'd cut them about 2" to 3" up from where they "V" off. If you want to bring down the overall height, then remove the tallest of vertical limbs at approx 1/3 of the total mass. If you were to remove only the longest/tallest limbs, then you could cut a portion of the height off the shorter ones that are left. Just try not to remove more than 1/3 of the overall mass currently.

By thinning the canopy this way you'll get a more filtered sunlight instead a full shade. Do this each year til you get the height, the light, and the shape you like. Then it'll be a much easier yearly item to maintain.


----------



## Robertw17 (May 7, 2020)

Well to late I murdered it today if it dies or looks like crap I'll chop the whole thing down. I'd rather have a nice lawn. Thanks for the input yall


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Robertw17 said:


> Well to late I murdered it today if it dies or looks like crap I'll chop the whole thing down. I'd rather have a nice lawn. Thanks for the input yall


BUT DID YOU NAME IT?


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't trim it. It will look stupid if it survives. (I also think it looks like a crepe myrtle, but that blooms). Just take it out and plant something reasonable for the space.


----------



## Robertw17 (May 7, 2020)

I named it Karen no one likes a Karen


----------

